# Which brand of sonar?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have always used Humminbird, but just found out that the Helix 5 I ordered will not work with the transducer in the Minnkota trolling motor. I need to change brands and am open to suggestions.

The one I ordered was a Helix 5 Di GPS G2. There must be another brand about the same price. I like a screen easy to see and would like down imaging. GPS would be nice, but already have it on the console. I'll have this one in the bow that I can control from my swivel seat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Both Bird and MK are made by Johnson outdoors, finding it hard to believe that the Helix won't work with your MK trolling motor. Does it have US2 on it?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Both Bird and MK are made by Johnson outdoors, finding it hard to believe that the Helix won't work with your MK trolling motor. Does it have US2 on it?


Yes it has US2 and I specifically asked if it would just work sonar and not use the Di and was told it just would not work. I think that support person should be fired if it's false info.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I replied a second time to yr other post but will answer here as well. 

If you look at the MK US2 Compatibilty chart you won't see any DI units listed. Thats because the US2 transducer may harm the sonar unit (this comes from HB). The SI units have a DI feature but it uses the SI to create a blended DI display. It's not true DI so it's not harmed by using the US2 transducer. 

Get the Helix and mount the transducer on the bottom of the trolling motor.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> I replied a second time to yr other post but will answer here as well.
> 
> If you look at the MK US2 Compatibilty chart you won't see any DI units listed. Thats because the US2 transducer may harm the sonar unit (this comes from HB). The SI units have a DI feature but it uses the SI to create a blended DI display. It's not true DI so it's not harmed by using the US2 transducer.
> 
> Get the Helix and mount the transducer on the bottom of the trolling motor.


Sending the Helix back and reverting to the 343 I used before for the bow. I have a Helix on the console with the proper transducer.. Sort of negates the extra money for the US 2 MK, doesn't it?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I guess so. While I don't use the US2 on mine I have the adapter cable just in case I lose the 999 transducer. At least I'll have 2D and temp although I rely on SI way too much to leave it like that for long.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> I guess so. While I don't use the US2 on mine I have the adapter cable just in case I lose the 999 transducer. At least I'll have 2D and temp although I rely on SI way too much to leave it like that for long.


I'm sure I'll eventually need to just strap on a proper transducer, but I hate having more cables. Maybe it's because I once worked in TV production. lol


----------

